
YouTube Responds to the LGBTQ Community during CodeCon - okket
https://twitter.com/Recode/status/1138231255445598208
======
okket
According to Susan Wojcickis statement YouTube/Google can't enforce policies
because there would be "too much content to take down".

~~~
kazinator
"I can't possibly clean my room because there are way too many beer cans, TV
dinner trays and fast food wrappers to pick up."

------
lostmymind66
Why should the LGBTQ community be any more protected than any other group?

I see hate towards white people, Republicans, and Christians on Twitter,
Facebook, and Youtube and none of the content gets taken down. Complaints are
responded with a 'this doesn't violate our terms of service'.

Until Youtube finally admits that it's completely biased and doesn't care
about hate speech towards groups in which it disagrees, I can't really take
them seriously.

